# Willie Nelsons weed company is hiring in Colorado



## burnin1 (Jun 20, 2016)

From thecannabist.co

Willie Nelsons weed company is hiring in Colorado

*Want to work for country legend Willie Nelson? His marijuana company Willie's Reserve is now hiring for five positions in Colorado*







Published: Jun 20, 2016, 6:25 am
By Ricardo Baca_, The Cannabist Staff_

Its not a bad day of job-hunting when you can tell your friends, Today I applied for a job working at Willie Nelsons weed company.

Sure enough, the country music legends cannabis business Willies Reserve is nearing its launch in Colorado  and the marijuana company is currently hiring for five positions, a spokesperson confirmed to The Cannabist.

In past interviews, Nelson and his colleagues have said the Willies Reserve brand will operate from its own storefronts that look and feel like the anti-Walmart. But its been a while since Nelson and his team have addressed their plans, so its not yet clear if there will be an actual Willies Reserve storefront  or if the Willies Reserve product line, like Snoop Doggs Leafs By Snoop line, will partner with existing state marijuana licenses to be sold in unrelated, already established pot shops.

The open Willies Reserve positions include production manager, extractor, compliance officer, bookkeeper and sales director.

Nelson and his colleagues first talked publicly about getting into the cannabis business at the 2015 South by Southwest music festival in Austin, Texas.

(Nelson) wants it to be something thats reflective of his passion, Willies Reserves Michael Bowman told The Daily Beast last year. Ultimately, its his. But it was developed by his family, and their focus on environmental and social issues, and in particular this crazy war on drugs, and trying to be a bright light amongst this trail as were trying to extract ourselves from the goo of prohibition.







Its going to be very reflective of Willies life.
When journalist Dan Rather asked Nelson why he was getting into the legal marijuana business, the singers answer was typically renegade  and holistic.

To prove a point, I think, Nelson told Rather. I felt like that if you really believe in something, why not promote it?

In the interview with Rather, Nelson talked about some of the earliest employees and supporters of Willies Reserve  including some members of the lady-centric professional networking organization Women Grow.

Theres a bunch of gals up in Colorado  that are running Willies Reserve  we call them the _high women_, Nelson said with a laugh. But its like Womens Growers, I think, is their legal name. But theyre doing great work. 






http://www.thecannabist.co/2016/06/20/willie-nelson-weed-hiring/56231/


----------

